# Visible White Parasites on Glass??? Help please



## Fleuryy

There's thousands of tiny millimeter white things on my glass and in the water floating, Ive been told Ich is not visible so what are these things??

They are white about 1-2 milimeters longs, very hard to be individually until u look closely on the glass, like nose to it. Ive cleaned glass with a magnet cleaner and the next couple days there were alot less but still thousands +++ on the bottom right side of tank mostly.

Any ideas on treatments?? please comment and thank you.


----------



## Fleuryy

im gravel vaccumming about 80% of water now, some of these worms are a centimeter or more as adult crawling at bottom and then tiny ones 1-3 millimeters on glass and free swimming... and a ton of the small ones just in water... dunno what this is


----------



## Mikaila31

Ich is visible only in its cyst stage.

What you are seeing are the micro organisms that inhabit every tank. They are harmless. If you are seeing large numbers of them though it can mean you have a waste/food issue. You normally don't see them(they are still their though) when you do it usually means you are feeding too much or not cleaning the tank as often as you should.


----------



## Fleuryy

That could possibly be it, I probably overfeed to ensure all of my fish are getting well fed. Thank you

On another note tho, in my mixed/cichlid tank, i have very small ammount of these white things i described but over half my fish are sometimes vibrating, and hitting or rubbign the side of the glass like they have a itch or something, in my main tank(cichlid tank) the water smells good and is clear.


----------



## Austin

Personally I'd do what you're doing and just suck them up as much as you can. They could be like those tiny snails people get- they might be harmless to your fish, but if you don't want them, try sucking out as many as you can. I've never had any of those in my fish tank so I don't think they are normal beneficial things. The salt you are adding for your ich treatment might help to kill them as well. Most parasites don't like salt I believe(same as some fish, but fish tolerate it better). I'd try treating them with the ich medicine. The ich medicine might kill them as well. I think worms are invertebrates? Or at least would be sensitive to the ich medicine. I reccomend QuICK Cure. If you use that medicine I'd add maybe 40 drops to your oscar tank. Your oscars should be fine with a little bit extra of the medication, but it'll probably stress the worm things more and hopefully kill them. I suggest doing this anyways, or if they don't go away: take some in a baggy to a fish store (I don't reccomend a big chain fish store as the people there won't have any clue probably) or, take some pictures for us. I won't be able to help identify but there are many smart people here who might know what it is.

One more thing... about the overfeeding... your fish won't starve if you don't pour tons of food in.

Looked up on google about white worms in aquarium. Maybe it's this?


----------



## Mean Harri

Sounds like you fish are doing what's called shimmy and glancing. Obviously they are stressed. You need to find out why.


----------



## Fleuryy

ok thanks for the help, the gravel vac is helping so im lowering the temp down for them day by day... now the only thing with the oscars are open wounds that look like there puncturing themselves or itching, i hope its not anything beside that. also swimming gills are beaten up somehow


----------

